# Some Tattoo Flash by Myke



## Myke (Jul 31, 2008)

well I haven't posted on here in ages. I don't even know if anyone I know is still here (Kyoji, jumpman, etc etc) 
Anyway these are things that will look completely different if you are used to seeing what I posted here 2 years ago. this is tattoo flash. I'm a tatoo artist now and that's really all I have the time for is tattoo designs and tattoo flash. I hardly even do pen and ink any more. but if I pick it up again I will def show it off.
I will also be revamping my deviantart and asap be releasing my new website.
what is tattoo flash? If you go in a tattoo shop and see all sorts of sheets of artwork on the wall, that's tattoo flash. Tattoo artists make those to sell to tattoo shops so customers can get ideas on what they want.

anyway scuse the watermarks, I actually sell these professionally so I need to watch out.

on with the show

































tattoos: (yes some are cheezy, but I'm not in my clients' brain. hey it's what they want, not what I want to do)
































if there's anyone out there who knows me and wants to say hi PLZ msg me or something.
peace
myke


----------



## sfunk (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, you certainly won't remember me as I didn't really become active until recently but I definitely remember you, back in the heyday of GBAtemp's Graphic design section. Your style has definitely changed a bit but I'm still digging just as I used to. I'm not really a tattoo man myself but I've got to say that these look really awesome, I especially love the spider one. Everyone's gotta eat so I know what you have to do but I do hope to see some new inks on your deviantARt sometime in the future. Just looking at your gallery made me remember your "Story" series. Keep it up man and  I hope to see you do some more art postings here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh awesome, you really got into tattooing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great to hear you got to where you wanted to be, these are really something Myke (well you knew that already but can't hurt to say it anyway). And not a scrawny deformed person in sight, you sure you're feeling alright? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heh I'm just kidding around (although I think that seahorse has got it in for me) , it's great to see what you've been up to. Don't leave it so long next time, 'kay?


----------



## podunk1269 (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice mix of tradiional with new school in your flash art.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, I like the artwork!
Really good work, There was even a tattoo/pierce topic made in offtopic section of GBAtemp, but sadly, the thread never got into life as it should, you could check it out if you want..
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=92936

I'm all into tattoos, my friends run a tattoo shop that is said to be one of the top 5 European places to get a tattoo!


----------



## Kyoji (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome, as usual. Its interesting to see how you took the philosophy behind your earlier work and translated it to such clean line art, it looks great. The fish are especially impressive, great work!


----------

